# UMAi Salmon



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah thats right.

Used MTQ, DBS, and LS. How much? Heck i dont know i just eyed it, not building a rocket.....EH  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Had to make a bag so i needed both vac machines.













salumai.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


















salumai9.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 21, 2017)

It's official. You are whacky on the junk.

What's the end game on this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm interested too!

What are you going to end up with?

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm interested too!
> 
> What are you going to end up with?
> 
> Al


Hopefully a dry style sweet salmon. Maybe


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 24, 2017)

N, Interesting !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2017)

Getting darker and firm.

Got some time yet.













usalmon4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 24, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 24, 2017)

That salmon looks like it has nice fat layers.  Should be good!

I get MTQ=Morton Tender Quick and D=Dark Brown Sugar but assuming LS=Liquid Smoke?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> That salmon looks like it has nice fat layers.  Should be good!
> 
> I get MTQ=Morton Tender Quick and D=Dark Brown Sugar but assuming LS=Liquid Smoke?


Roger


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 29, 2017)

So how did this turn out, nepas?


----------



## julian flax (Mar 6, 2021)

How did you go.?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2021)

Went good.

Its been gone for years now


----------



## julian flax (Mar 7, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Went good.
> 
> Its been gone for years now


Haha.


----------

